

Programming To Create Beauty - abossy
http://derwiki.blogspot.com/2008/10/why-i-program.html

======
rw
Anything that begins by relating an anecdote from a Thomas Friedman piece gets
my immediate back button. Friedman is a master at (somehow) conveying his
anecdotes as data.

~~~
ojbyrne
Agreed. "The World is Flat" is a poorly conceived metaphor, applied too
broadly, and out of date somewhere before the last of x million copies sold.
We (we being the denizens of the suddenly flattened world) all hope never to
hear from Thomas Friedman again in our lifetimes.

Sort of like Tim Ferris.

~~~
mhartl
I agree about the Friedman bit, but not about Tim Ferriss. Parts of _4HWW_
(including the title) are horribly oversold, but there's gold in them thar
hills. (And, to carry the analogy to Friedmanesque extremes, there ain't no
hills in a flat world. :-)

~~~
Psyonic
4HWW has a few good bits, but every time he mentioned TNR (The New Rich) I
wanted to vomit. Did he really need a term for that?

